# Karate Adventures



## _Simon_ (Aug 22, 2022)

Decided to try my hand at a little movie/production of training adventures. I went to town on the transitions haha! Amateur production I'm sure but it was fun. 

Have always wanted to just go on a big walk and let nature inspire my training, without any plan of what I'm doing, and just seeing what's along the path. Was inspired by the quote from Ueshiba Morihei (founder of modern Aikido): "Now and again, it is necessary to seclude yourself among deep mountains and hidden valleys to restore your link to the source of life." Also by Sosai Mas Oyama's extensive solo training in the mountains. I certainly needed some solace during a bit of a rough patch at the moment; training and nature tend to remind me of something important. 

Haven't been to this place in more than a decade I'd say! So beautiful here... I purposely wanted it to be slower, more drawn out, attentive and a meditative feel. It was alot of fun, took many hours to do haha. Next trip has got to be a forest of sorts... Anyways, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Jared Traveler (Aug 22, 2022)

I think longevity in the martial arts often requires doing what inspires you. What ever inspires you to stay active with your training is a great thing. Good job.


----------



## Buka (Aug 22, 2022)

_Simon_ said:


> Decided to try my hand at a little movie/production of training adventures. I went to town on the transitions haha! Amateur production I'm sure but it was fun.
> 
> Have always wanted to just go on a big walk and let nature inspire my training, without any plan of what I'm doing, and just seeing what's along the path. Was inspired by the quote from Ueshiba Morihei (founder of modern Aikido): "Now and again, it is necessary to seclude yourself among deep mountains and hidden valleys to restore your link to the source of life." Also by Sosai Mas Oyama's extensive solo training in the mountains. I certainly needed some solace during a bit of a rough patch at the moment; training and nature tend to remind me of something important.
> 
> Haven't been to this place in more than a decade I'd say! So beautiful here... I purposely wanted it to be slower, more drawn out, attentive and a meditative feel. It was alot of fun, took many hours to do haha. Next trip has got to be a forest of sorts... Anyways, hope you enjoy!



That was enjoyable to watch, and it relaxed me after a tough start to the morning. That's a really nice place outside to do that workout.

You're the balls, Simon.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2022)

Okay, man.  I will be honest.  It may surprise you to learn that I'm a bit of a curmudgeon and I fully expected to hate that.  But much to my surprise, it's actually quite enjoyable to watch.  Thoroughly enjoyed it.  Nice job.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 23, 2022)

Beware the Inland Taipan and the Brown Snake!  You guys have the most toxically venomous critters there Down Under.  Any risk of running into those in your area?  A visit to Australia is still on my bucket list. 

Nice body connection around 5:25, by the way.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 23, 2022)

Jared Traveler said:


> I think longevity in the martial arts often requires doing what inspires you. What ever inspires you to stay active with your training is a great thing. Good job.


Thank you, yeah absolutely, well said


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 23, 2022)

Buka said:


> That was enjoyable to watch, and it relaxed me after a tough start to the morning. That's a really nice place outside to do that workout.
> 
> You're the balls, Simon.


I'm so glad Buka. Thanks a bunch


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 23, 2022)

Steve said:


> Okay, man.  I will be honest.  It may surprise you to learn that I'm a bit of a curmudgeon and I fully expected to hate that.  But much to my surprise, it's actually quite enjoyable to watch.  Thoroughly enjoyed it.  Nice job.


Haha that actually surprises me! But understandable. Especially the really cheesy movie edits . But really glad you enjoyed it cheers


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 23, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Beware the Inland Taipan and the Brown Snake!  You guys have the most toxically venomous critters there Down Under.  Any risk of running into those in your area?  A visit to Australia is still on my bucket list.
> 
> Nice body connection around 5:25, by the way.


Yes haha apparently a few snakes, including the Brown Snake have been spotted here, but primarily birds (more than 200 species of birds have been recorded here) and koalas, kangaroos, wallabies, brush-tail possums, echidnas and lizards are commonly seen.

Oh and thanks heaps, it's something I've really delved into, deepening that connection and getting less out of the extremities, moving from my centre. It's completely changed how I train and feel when I train. Still a work in progress!


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 23, 2022)

_Simon_ said:


> Yes haha apparently a few snakes, including the Brown Snake have been spotted here, but primarily birds (more than 200 species of birds have been recorded here) and koalas, kangaroos, wallabies, brush-tail possums, echidnas and lizards are commonly seen.
> 
> Oh and thanks heaps, it's something I've really delved into, deepening that connection and getting less out of the extremities, moving from my centre. It's completely changed how I train and feel when I train. Still a work in progress!


Just make sure you dig in with the feet and push with the legs, not simply planting the feet and turning from the waist.


----------



## Buka (Aug 23, 2022)

Man, when it rains it pours. Just found out two close friends of mine, who don't even know each other, are in emergency surgery right this minute.

Prayers to all of us and all of them.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 24, 2022)

Buka said:


> Man, when it rains it pours. Just found out two close friends of mine, who don't even know each other, are in emergency surgery right this minute.
> 
> Prayers to all of us and all of them.


So sorry to hear that Buka... thinking of ya.


----------

